# Minimum acceptable height in 2018 is 5'11"



## Batterymodel (Aug 27, 2018)

The absolute cutoff point for a man. Below that you'll be getting heightmogged all day long by guys better looking than you and ridiculed by girls. 
6'4+ lanky
6'4 great
6'3 ideal
6'2" Ideal
6'1" Great
6' good
5'11 acceptable but should wear lifts
5'10 Never leave the house without lifts


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 27, 2018)

Here let me correct you boyo:

6'7" and 6'6" - Gigachad
6'5" and 6'4" - Chad
6'3" and 6'2" - Chadlite
6'1" and 6'0" - Normie

Anything below that is a death sentence. Like who agrees with me.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 27, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Here let me correct you boyo:
> 
> 6'7" and 6'6" - Gigachad
> 6'5" and 6'4" - Chad
> ...



I feel like short people always fail to understand the concept of diminishing returns ?.

After 6'4 you're getting too tall lol, trust me. 6'2 is ideal. 6'3 is ideal too. 

OP has it right.


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 27, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I feel like short people always fail to understand the concept of diminishing returns ?.
> 
> After 6'4 you're getting too tall lol, trust me. 6'2 is ideal. 6'3 is ideal too.
> 
> OP has it right.



If you have the frame to accompany the height, more is always better.


----------



## Alcatraz (Aug 27, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I feel like short people always fail to understand the concept of diminishing returns ?.
> 
> After 6'4 you're getting too tall lol, trust me. 6'2 is ideal. 6'3 is ideal too.
> 
> OP has it right.


 6’6 is best height tbh with you


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2018)

Alcatraz said:


> 6’6 is best height tbh with you


agreed


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 27, 2018)

I still disagree. Its like bodybuilding. Men think that being a HUGE ROIDED UP MR. OLYMPIA contestant is ideal and what women want. But thats not what women want, they want something closer to one of the top natural guys at your local gym. Men think that being a FRAMED 6'6 GIANT is ideal and what women want. But thats not what women want, when you ask women what they want, 90% of them say 6'2-6'3 (with good frame too ofc). Sure, 6'6 better than 5'10 but its not ideal.


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 27, 2018)

Here's what 6'7 really looks like. Terrible


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 27, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> Here's what 6'7 really looks like. Terrible



Not terrible if he starts using steroids to maximize his frame. He mogs like 99% of the population. No one would bully him or start shit with him.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 27, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Not terrible if he starts using steroids to maximize his frame. He mogs like 99% of the population. No one would bully him or start shit with him.



Yeah sure no man would fuck with him but no foid would either for the same reason most foids wouldnt fuck Rich Piana. Guys like him are just too big man. There is a point of diminishing returns and that point is at 6'3!!!

Look at surveys done by foids anyways, they all want a 6'2-3" man


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 27, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yeah sure no man would fuck with him but no foid would either for the same reason most foids wouldnt fuck Rich Piana. Guys like him are just too big man. There is a point of diminishing returns and that point is at 6'3!!!
> 
> Look at surveys done by foids anyways, they all want a 6'2-3" man



Maybe I agree, but I would personally rather be 6'7" than 6'3".


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 27, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Maybe I agree, but I would personally rather be 6'7" than 6'3".


_"I'm too tall. I am 6ft 7in, so I've been most people's height at some point in my life, and 6ft 4in is the best. You're tall, but you don't have to bend when you go through a door."_

From the man himself. There's no point being above 6'3, you're taller than everyone that matters. It's not as if you'll find actual non thug good looking guys above that height anyway.


----------



## Armus1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Gigachad:


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Aug 27, 2018)

5'11 is manlet


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Aug 27, 2018)

Stop this autism. 6'4 is clearly the best possible male height. You are taller than 99% of the general population and ~97% of young men. You enjoy all the benefits of height while avoiding most of the negative consequences. I think you need to buy those funny looking 4 inch lifts worn by manlet celebs like Downey Jr, Tom Cruise, Stallone etc. so you can actually experience what it's like to be tall. Once you're 6'3 it doesn't matter anymore. You're taller than every single girl and almost every guy.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm 5'8-9 haha


----------



## Blackletcel v2 (Aug 27, 2018)

5'10 i never leave without lifts


----------



## onestepatatime (Aug 28, 2018)

5'10
i never leave without lifts either


----------



## FuckMyLife (Aug 28, 2018)

5'11 
Just the height where it doesn't make you want to rope but still doesn't really give you any real advantage.

3/5 could be worse, could be 4'11


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Aug 28, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Here let me correct you boyo:
> 
> 6'7" and 6'6" - Gigachad
> 6'5" and 6'4" - Chad
> ...


6'5 should be the cut off. thats when you start developing heart problems anyway. girls find them a bit too outlandish


----------



## treedude (Aug 28, 2018)

When I see 6 foot 7 people in public I feel terrified and I'm 6 foot 3 I can only imagine how short men feel around normal people.


----------



## TomathonClancy (Aug 28, 2018)

5'9 is a death sentence, then


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Aug 29, 2018)

6.25 is minimum among males.


----------



## Dodevu (Aug 29, 2018)

Legit 5'11 barefoot and i'm taller than around 80% of males in the UK, crazy how many height frauds there are right now... Everyone seems to be 6ft+ online


----------



## Barry (Aug 29, 2018)

Dodevu said:


> Legit 5'11 barefoot and i'm taller than around 80% of males in the UK, crazy how many height frauds there are right now... Everyone seems to be 6ft+ online



Absolutely.

Height discussions are fucking retarded.

I'm just over 5'9 and I'm almost dead average in the UK. I go out, and 50% of men are taller than me, 50% shorter, give or take. And there'll be guys who are my height who'll say, "Yeah... I'm 6ft bro"

When I wear lifts, I'm 5'11, and taller than a lot of guys. 

Girls have no fucking clue. They'll literally tell me "Barry you're tall are you 6ft1" when I'm in shoes that put me at 5'10 maximum. 

I'm literally stupid because I'm the only guy who doesn't lie about his height, it seems.

it's just like online where every guy has a 9 inch + dick despite there being basically no photographic evidence that that size even exists


----------



## Dodevu (Aug 29, 2018)

Barry said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Height discussions are fucking retarded.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have a few friends that claim 6'1 yet i'm taller than them at 5'11 

Seems like everyone is measuring themselves in timberlands or stilts etc.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm 6ft 1' now at 17 barefoot legit.

I've been claiming 6ft since I was 14... 

Then I found out I was 5'8. 

LUCKILY I GREW BACK TO 6'1!


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 30, 2018)

Dodevu said:


> Legit 5'11 barefoot and i'm taller than around 80% of males in the UK, crazy how many height frauds there are right now... Everyone seems to be 6ft+ online


This.

Not 80%, I would say 60%-70%, just an estimation from the the guys in my workplace. I am talking about US. 

But if you go to Scandinavian countries, you will be considered as short.


----------



## FuckMyLife (Aug 30, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> But if you go to Scandinavian countries, you will be considered as short.


He would be about average height here


----------



## Spite (Aug 31, 2018)

Armus1 said:


> Gigachad:
> View attachment 232






> The OG TeraChad


----------



## fendER (Sep 2, 2018)

5'8 here, fucking kill me


----------



## Nibba (Sep 2, 2018)

fendER said:


> 5'8 here, fucking kill me


I'm sorry bro


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 2, 2018)

fendER said:


> 5'8 here, fucking kill me


F


----------



## Tricky (Sep 2, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm 6ft 1' now at 17 barefoot legit.
> 
> I've been claiming 6ft since I was 14...
> 
> ...



I can't blame you. There's this guy I know, I'm gonna call him Christian Chad. He claims 6'3", and I'm legit 6'1". We're the same height without shoes, like, I double checked that shit. I feel really bad for him, b/c I think he knows he's not actually 6'3" but likes to say so anyways.


fendER said:


> 5'8 here, fucking kill me



Insofar as online dating, you probably won't do very well. Your best bet is to have a social life in School (assuming you're still in it) and roll the dice with the girls there. A good face can make up for height, just look at people like Daniel Radcliffe who are 5'5" and still get girls who want to fuck them. I'll post a pic for convenience.


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 2, 2018)

In the eyes of women, 5'11'' is invisible-tier


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 2, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> In the eyes of women, 5'11'' is invisible-tier



Kope.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 26, 2019)

That Gigachad in my avi is 6 feet


----------



## Zero (May 26, 2019)

...if you're mentally ill.

The acceptable height range is 6'3-6'7.


----------



## Mr manlet (May 26, 2019)

It's hilarious to see how insecure guys are even at what is considered average height. 
My friend is like 5" 6 and he slays. He may not have any LTR but he still gets with 7-8/10 chicks. And no he is not a Chad by all means. Not masculine, kinda surfer dude vibes.


----------



## TBOLT (May 26, 2019)

Cope, a 5'7 guy from my class got a gf easily while taller guys get nothing, face > all


----------



## ibetucnt (May 26, 2019)

the only height that matters is the height of the girl

if you're taller than the girl wearing heels than you're 6ft in her mind and good to bang


----------



## HorseFace (May 26, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> That Gigachad in my avi is 6 feet



Thread starterBatterymodel Start dateAug 27, 2018

jfl why did you dig up this old ass thread


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 26, 2019)

I don't exactly knew it. I'm


HorseFace said:


> Thread starterBatterymodel Start dateAug 27, 2018
> 
> jfl why did you dig up this old ass thread


I'm sorry dude i was searching for heightmaxing thread and this somehow came. I'm extremely sorry


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Alcatraz said:


> 6’6 is best height tbh with you


For me it’s 6’5 but 6’6 is great nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 26, 2019)

Face is everything anyways.


----------



## Heirio (May 26, 2019)

Barry said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Height discussions are fucking retarded.
> 
> ...


exactly bro, and people don't believe me when I say that 6'3 is rare to actually see IRL. The tallest person I've ever seen was 6'6 and that's my best friend. He's never seen anyone taller than himself

Face > Frame >Height unless it's extreme like that white guy and asian manlet morph


----------



## harshpollution (May 26, 2019)

Every femoid I know will go after any man that’s taller than her if he’s a Chad. ‘Heightcels’ 5’9 or over are incels who can’t accept that they’re ugly.


----------



## Noel Vargas (May 26, 2019)

Unwanted said:


> Here let me correct you boyo:
> 
> 6'7" and 6'6" - Gigachad
> 6'5" and 6'4" - Chad
> ...


You're delusional man, so for you it's all about height? Height comes second after face, the guy can be as tall as he wants, without a good face he's just an ogre who's as fucked as manlet or even worse


----------



## DoctorPMA (May 26, 2019)

Not true. 5'9 Is still ok if you are decent looking.


----------



## mesr (May 26, 2019)

Obviously 6”0+ is better and 6”2-6”3 is ideal. But as long as you are at least the average height for you age group it’s not over.

NT behaviour, face, norwood2, not being fat, are all more important.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (May 27, 2019)

cope, height means nothing if youre ugly. Shorter guys still slay if theyre GL.


----------



## KrissKross (May 27, 2019)

mesr said:


> , norwood2,


What happened to Norwood 1 or 0??


----------



## OCDMaxxing (May 27, 2019)

Cope 6'4''+ is perfect.


----------



## Pietrosiek (May 27, 2019)

Bullshit. There's a lot of short slayers. It's all in face unless you're shorter than 5'7. Being tall is great bonus and it increases rage of options with tall girls, but without face height is nothing.


----------



## TBOLT (May 27, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Bullshit. There's a lot of short slayers. It's all in face unless you're shorter than 5'7. Being tall is great bonus and it increases rage of options with tall girls, but without face height is nothing.



tall but ugly = incel, you get nothing, just like faceandlms who is 6'3

5'6 but goodlooking = sex haver who gets girls shorter than him


----------



## buflek (May 27, 2019)

im 5'9.5" and im the only guy with a good looking girlfriend in a group of 7-8 guys who are 6'3" and taller. they arent ugly either, 3 or 4 of them are high tier normie and 2 even chadlites 

height is only important to a certain degree. dont be a turbo manlet and u should be fine but i met some girls who said they want a guy who is lanklet tier tall (6'3 at least). thank god the majority of foids only care about being shorter than the guy


----------



## dogtown (May 27, 2019)

Lol @ coping 6 foot or death fags


----------



## Deleted member 483 (May 27, 2019)

mogging > sex


----------



## elfmaxx (May 27, 2019)

This is so true, the new generation is so fucking tall. I'm a very legit 6 ft and I'm one of the shortest guys at my shitty wageslave job.


----------



## x30001 (May 27, 2019)

6'1 is absolutely the minimum acceptable height


----------



## Lorsss (May 27, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> The absolute cutoff point for a man. Below that you'll be getting heightmogged all day long by guys better looking than you and ridiculed by girls.
> 6'4+ lanky
> 6'4 great
> 6'3 ideal
> ...


people in this forum are fucking height-obsessed. being above 190cm (6'2'') is a fucking flaw unless you live in Netherlands


----------



## Deleted member 483 (May 27, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> people in this forum are fucking height-obsessed. being above 190cm (6'2'') is a fucking flaw unless you live in Netherlands


----------



## AspiringChad (May 27, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> people in this forum are fucking height-obsessed. being above 190cm (6'2'') is a fucking flaw unless you live in Netherlands


It’s all relative

All of it

What someone needs depends on what he has.

For example idk how good @freakofnature is but any more height is useless same goes for @ZyzzReincarnate but any manlet tier like @impure666 needs it. Others in the mid range can do ok given their other features aren’t ok...


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 27, 2019)

This is the average young russian male and the bare minimum level to have a decent looking girlfriend.


----------



## Slob (May 27, 2019)

Legit solid 5'11" (closer to 6'0" in the morning and 5'11" evening height) is a good enough height because you can easily fraud solid 6'0" with small lifts.
I'm 183-181cm (morning-evening) and I always aim for at least 184cm in shoes, optimally 185cm. Since my minimum height is 181cm, I need to compensate at least 3cm with shoes. I have several pairs of 1-2cm insoles for this purpose. They're comfortable and no one can tell.

If you're 5'10" it's much harder because you need uncomfortable and much larger lifts to reach 184-186cm in shoes.


----------

